# LED upgrades



## steveofovs (9 mo ago)

Have a Kioti CK4010 HST SE with a cab. Does anyone know if there is a LED replacement bulb for the current halogen worklights and headlights?


----------



## movin_dirt (11 mo ago)

I have been wondering the same. Looking forward to responses


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I just replaced all mine with LED lamps and gave the halogens away.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've had a lot of luck with Superbrightleds.com


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

pogobill said:


> I've had a lot of luck with Superbrightleds.com


I get all of mine from them versus Amazon. Superbright lists not only who made the SMD'd but the efficacy overall dimensions and power consumption plus that have a money back guarantee ( which I've used in the past btw). Just got a amber warning beacon for the roof of my M9.


----------



## steveofovs (9 mo ago)

Does anyone know what the KIOTI bulbs are or what the replacement LED bulb numbers are? Or is there enough variation that need to pull the bulbs to make sure?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Problem is, you ca buy them about anywhere today (Amazon) for instance but there is no guarantee. With Superbright, they guarantee all their stuff for 3 years. I bought a high intensity yard light from them and installed it on the tower and it worked for a month and pooped out. Called them, told them what happened, told me to return it (sent me a pre paid UPS label) and they sent me a new one before I sent the defective one back. That is what I call good service. I buy all my LED's from them and they have the flasher units that work with the low draw LED's too, Good outfit, I recommend them always,


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

steveofovs said:


> Does anyone know what the KIOTI bulbs are or what the replacement LED bulb numbers are? Or is there enough variation that need to pull the bulbs to make sure?


Headlight bulbs? Probably like my Kubota halogens that I replaced with Led's. You need to remove a bulb and then match the base to what the seller has. On My M9's the base has a 3 hole flange that the bulb locks into the socket with. Superbright has them too with CREE SMD's. I prefer CREE's over anything else.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

steveofovs said:


> Does anyone know what the KIOTI bulbs are or what the replacement LED bulb numbers are? Or is there enough variation that need to pull the bulbs to make sure?


What does your OPS manual for the Kioti show as the bulb size? Take that and enter it into the search on the Superbrightleds.com website. That is all you really need to do.


----------

